# Is anyone using an HDMI 1.3 source & display yet?



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I know, I know, HDMI 1.3 as a topic is getting annoying, but I've read a lot of material (both pro and con) related to this new version, and I have yet to come across an actual review of a 1.3 capable source component, being sent to a 1.3 capable display. I guess I'm more concerned with the video performance at this point, i.e. deep color and “xvYCC” color, and I want to know if people really see a difference. Or are the current sources (DVD and HD-DVD/BD) not capable of using those features yet? Are the current displays even able to use them? When I was in Best Buy a while ago, the sales guy thought that their setup with the big 70" Sony was hooked up to the BD player via 1.3, but I don't remember the models of either, and I was skeptical.

I'm not trying to beat this topic to death, just want some genuine firsthand experience.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The Toshiba HD-XA2 is HDMI 1.3 (a ?). But I'm only using it with component video. I have plans to get a HDMI 1.3 LCD display that refreshes at 120 Hz. The models I'm interested in become available in June or July.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

I posted this in this thread

This quote is taken from here


> It's tough to say there will be NO advantage from "deep color", but it will certainly not result in the dramatic improvement some people seem to expect.
> 
> First of all, there's no mass market deep color CONTENT out there. Consider:
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, thanks Macca, that's what I was looking for. It's pretty disappointing actually, I'd thought it was going to have a bigger impact. Although the upside is now I will feel pretty safe with a TV that may or may not be 1.3 compatible. Thankfully I'm not going to be receiver or pre/pro shopping for a while, that would be more of a factor.

Bob, let us know what new display you decide on!


----------

